# what is the scam?



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in the local Tesco to-day. As I was walking across the car park a man sitting in his car asked if I spoke Italian. I said no. He looked olive skinned European,aged about 30, and spoke good English with a European accent . He said that I looked Italian. I thought no I don't, whats he up to? He went on to explain that he was flying from Manchester airport today and wanted to give me a parcel for free, that he was not able to take with him on the flight, and reached towards the back seat. My scam alarm bells were ringing and every other alarm bell, and I walked off. I did point out to the security staff that there was a possible scam going on in the car park by a man in a white car, and left it at that. Have I just missed out on a free lunch?:frown2:

Les.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet security did nowt either, there used to be a car park scam on service areas in the UK, oi mate come here, sort of thing, you think someone needed help and go over, till it happened a few times then you cop a deaf un and keep walking, security didn't bother as they used to clear them, off only for another car to move in.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jonesy1 said:


> I was in the local Tesco to-day. As I was walking across the car park a man sitting in his car asked if I spoke Italian. I said no. He looked olive skinned European,aged about 30, and spoke good English with a European accent . He said that I looked Italian. I thought no I don't, whats he up to? He went on to explain that he was flying from Manchester airport today and wanted to give me a parcel for free, that he was not able to take with him on the flight, and reached towards the back seat. My scam alarm bells were ringing and every other alarm bell, and I walked off. I did point out to the security staff that there was a possible scam going on in the car park by a man in a white car, and left it at that. Have I just missed out on a free lunch?:frown2:
> 
> Les.


Now if he had said just to strap it to your chest and press a little button when you get into a crowded area, that would have sounded suspicious:wink2:

tony


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Why did he not ask in italian if that's what he wanted to know?


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

for just a split second I was tempted to ask him "o.k. you have got me curious, what is the scam that you are trying to pull?" but I thought better of it. I hope not to hear in the next week that someone has gained a case of wine for free. If it happened again I would still walk away.

Les.


----------

